

Comparing "Smart" and "Dumb" Queries Using Google Suggest - mhb
http://www.slate.com/id/2234019/pagenum/all/

======
apu
Someone clearly doesn't know how Bayesian inference works.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayesian_inference>

